# Help Identifying the variety of Dart Frog (d. tinctorus)



## quagma (Sep 1, 2021)

I have several d. tinctorus "cobalt" dart frogs. Recently i got more d. tinct "cobalts" from someone else, vivarium and all. However, one of them looks different from the others. I took the odd one out and put her into another container to take pictures of her. Right after i did so, she laid eggs in there. I'd like to have her variety ID'd so i know if it's worth incubating the eggs, i don't want any hybrids.

This is her


http://imgur.com/a/3nouq6o


And for comparison, here's my known and proven cobalts, who are kept in a separate vivarium than the newer frogs. 


http://imgur.com/a/YhI5Ik8


Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

You must rely on whoever sold you those animals. When in doubt, do not buy.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Philsuma said:


> You must rely on whoever sold you those animals. When in doubt, do not buy.


And where you've already bought but doubt the locale/morph that you've been told: keep them separated.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I would ask the seller for a record of the original purchase of the frogs. If they're worth breeding, there is a receipt from the purchase. If no documentation, It may be best to simply keep that group of new frogs together and cull eggs as you find them, as the ID of all the frogs from that source is dubitable (could be a cross-locale group and there's only one that looks like it). Nice pets, but not breeders.


----------



## quagma (Sep 1, 2021)

Is it possible that it's just a random mutation?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

quagma said:


> Is it possible that it's just a random mutation?


Possible? Like, theoretically? Yes. 

It is, though, about ten thousand times more likely that it is a locale cross, since this happens all the time, or a random morph/locale that someone thought 'looked like this or that morph', which also happens much more often then it should (which is never). 'Viv and all' sales are even more likely to have frogs of questionable lineage.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Based on the appearance of the new female (especially those bizarro black/white forelimbs), I feel very confident that she is a hybrid. My suspicion would be a tinc/auratus or tinc/leuc cross.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Imo, she looks like an Alanis instead of a hybrid. But there is just nothing to confirm this, so.. what everyone else said..


----------



## ctharnettnz (Dec 25, 2021)

I think even if the breeder tells you it is a cobalt you should still prevent breeding with this frog. You can never trust anyone 100%.


----------

